# VIP211 - Big10 Network permanently blacked out



## buschman (Jul 16, 2006)

Just noticed my 211 won't tune in the Big10 network anymore, it tells me the program is blacked out in my area and won't even show the channel in my EPG. 

Since it's been this way for a couple of days (maybe longer since I don't watch it much outside of football season) I called Tech Support.

First they told me the program was probably blacked out in my area and not to worry. When I informed them it was supposed to be airing the 1990 OSU vs. Iowa football game and a blackout was a little unlikely they verified I have L437 and opened a service ticket. 

It looks like they'll investigate the bug and hopefully push a fix within a week. Glad it's not football season for awhile .


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

buschman said:


> Just noticed my 211 won't tune in the Big10 network anymore, it tells me the program is blacked out in my area and won't even show the channel in my EPG.
> 
> Since it's been this way for a couple of days (maybe longer since I don't watch it much outside of football season) I called Tech Support.
> 
> ...


They haven't released a software update for the 211 in a long time! Please don't hold your breath that they will get right on the problem & get an update released. :lol: Actually I don't really expect to see any more updates released for the 211..

Ken


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

khearrean said:


> They haven't released a software update for the 211 in a long time! Please don't hold your breath that they will get right on the problem & get an update released. :lol: Actually I don't really expect to see any more updates released for the 211..
> 
> Ken


Surprise! L4.38 showed up on one of my 211 receivers yesterday. L4.37 and L4.38 are now current firmware for the 211. Don't know if it fixes his Big 10 problem though.


----------



## howie14 (Apr 10, 2007)

Since Big10 Network is limited to actual Big10 markets (unless you sub to the sports pack), is it possible that DISH has screwed up his zipcode so that it shows him to be ineligible?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

My 622 gets Big 10, and all it's alternates, in both SD & HD (I'm in the Cleveland market). I see you are in Detroit, You should be in the Big 10 market.

The only other possible reason may be your subscription package. Do you get FSN Detroit in the clear when the Tigers are playing?


----------



## buschman (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry I haven't provided any update. I do still get my locals and FSN Detroit but neither 439 nor 9500 show up now on my Program Guide or are selectable by entering the digits via the remote.

I am running L439 software and just got off the phone with CSR, a shiny new vip211 is on it's way. So much for a software push....

Of course we had to go through the normal troubleshooting steps again, verify software level, dish signal strength for all 3 satellites, power reset, etc, etc.

Hopefully the new receiver corrects the problem, I debated upgrading to a DVR now but that can wait.


----------



## buschman (Jul 16, 2006)

As luck would have it, 2 days after I requested a new receiver mine finally started working again (and with the same software version!). Something is flaky here.

The replacement receiver showed up and works fine as well but it's running L520 software. Looks like I'll keep the new receiver and return the old one.


----------

